# mldonkey funkt nicht so recht..need help

## Gegolath

Hi!

Bin aus Ressourcenbelastungs-Gründen heute von aMule auf mldonkey umgestiegen, den ich schon eine Zeit installiert hatte mich nur noch nicht so recht damit befasst habe.

Hab mich von gestern am seit 20:00 bis jetzt damit beschäftig (..ohne schlaf dazwischen leider) und so weit rennt ja auch mal alles, nur sind da einige Dinge die mich noch sehr sehr stutzig machen.

1.) Wenn ich mldonkey frisch starte oder einen Download frisch starte dann hat jeder Download eine gute Quellenanzahl (50-300 je nach Verfügbarkeit eben) ,doch dann geht er innerhalb von einer halben Minute auf wenige 1-10 hinuter und verweilt dann leider auch so... Kann mir das jemand erklären was es da auf sich hat?! (bei aMule hat das ohne Prob gefunkt)

2.) Er connected brav zu mehreren Servern (soviel wie man ihm eben eingestellt hat) , nur bleibt er keine 2 min auf dem selben...wechselt die Server wie ein Kettenraucher seine Zigaretten..dauernd auf andere Server connected

3.) Normalerweise bin ich das so gewohnt das sobald man Edonkey in Betrieb nimmt, die Upload Slots gleich mal voll sind und volle Pulle (soviel wie erlaubt ist) gleich upgeloaded wird...Aber hier...keine Spur davon..kein einziger Upload bis jetzt und mldonkey rennt aber schon einige Stunden.

Firewall Regeln stimmen soweit...hab sie auch testweise einmal ausgeschaltet und kam zum selbigen Ergebnis.

Sonst sind die Standardeinstellungen von mldonkey eingestellt..und habe das auch mit der mldonkey Seite verglichen ob da irgendetwas seltsam eingstellt wäre was nicht so sein sollte.

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar...ich werd einfach nicht mehr schlau daraus..und nach über 24 Stunden keinen schlaf mehr, brummt mir der Kopf schon davon.

Thx im vorhinein.

Gegolath

----------

## eelke

Welcher version brauchen sie? Ich habe keine probleme mit 2.5.16-r9. Ich habe kurtz eine neuere (maskierte ~x86) version gebraucht aber das gab probleme.

----------

## Gegolath

Läuft jetzt schon..habe die Spiral binaries genommen 2.5.28r. Das einzige Problem das ich noch habe ist der Overhead den mldonkey erzeugt..obwohl er nur mit 6kb uploaded habe ich einen upload von 10-14 kb, was bei 128kbit dann doch etwas in die knie geht.

Habe zwar QoS aber der Overhead kann schwer maskiert werden..jedenfalls weiß ich nicht wie...hat da zufällig jemand eine idee? dann könnte ich das in eine niedrigere priorität einteilen und es würde mir nicht alles lahmlegen.

Grüsse Gego

----------

## Skuromis

Moin!

Ich mag hier ja niemanden überreden oder so, nur aMule gegen gtk1 gelinkt verbraucht bei mir 23 mb ... kA wiviel der Donkey mag, aber 23 mb find ich nicht viel..

----------

